# Trovoada em Carvoeiro - 22-03-2015



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2015 às 10:22)

Ontem o dia foi muito interessante, com a formações convectivas bem formadas e com trovoada ao final da tarde e durante o início da noite.

Para já, ficam aqui algumas fotos captadas a partir de Carvoeiro, à trovoada instalada no mar, a cerca de 40km da costa. Fotso na sua maioria captadas já no limite, com a lente nos 200mm.






















Podem ver todas as fotos da noite aqui.
O video da tarde, que também está interessante  colocarei mais tarde.


----------



## João Pedro (23 Mar 2015 às 21:10)

Belos registos Bruno!


----------



## ecobcg (23 Mar 2015 às 22:31)

João Pedro disse:


> Belos registos Bruno!


Obrigado!


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2015 às 04:44)

ecobcg disse:


> Para já, ficam aqui algumas fotos captadas a partir de Carvoeiro, à trovoada instalada no mar, a cerca de 40km da costa. Fotso na sua maioria captadas já no limite, com a lente nos 200mm.



Excelente trabalho, no limite realmente!

É pena não ter recolhido a informação das descargas a essa hora e as imagens de radar. Já não me apercebi dessa actividade.


----------



## ajrebelo (24 Mar 2015 às 09:37)

Está mais ou menos,  eheheh


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2015 às 14:56)

ajrebelo disse:


> Está mais ou menos,  eheheh


Brincalhão!


----------

